# Amano Shrimp - Where to get them?



## Left Coast DJ (Nov 16, 2006)

I'm having a ridiculous hair algae issue. So while I'm trying to control the water parameters and ferret out the root cause, I'd like to throw in some Amano shrimp. LiveAquaria wants $4/shrimp. Any other good sources?

DJ


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Amanos shouldn't be too difficult for your lfs to obtain. I've gotten them through my lfs directly in the bag they ship them in because they don't have any tanks suitable to take them, but they happily order them for me.

Check and see if Petshrimp.com -- Freshwater Shrimp Hub of the world has any available. They have good quality stuff.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Freshwater Inverts

Mike is a sponsor here.

-Pedro


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Freshwater Inverts gets my vote. Good turnaround time and packaged well.

-John N.


----------



## fish newb (May 10, 2006)

John N. said:


> Freshwater Inverts gets my vote.
> -John N.


Same here Mike's a GREAT guy!

I can't say the same for the other guy......

-Andrew


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

i have found lots of LFS' nearby with them so i think maybe flip the yellow pages open and call around if you dont wanna order them.


----------



## Left Coast DJ (Nov 16, 2006)

Freshwater Inverts is not shipping anything until February. Can't find any Amanos here in the northern Los Angeles area - lots of ghost shrimp, but no other inverts. Would like to get my hands on some freshwater acclimated Zebra Nerites too, Pedro!

DJ


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

I don't know how north in LA you are, but there's a store off the 405 and Goldenwest or something in Westminster that usually has them for $2 each, but if you are really far, the gas will end up costing more than what you'd save on the price of the shrimp.


----------



## Left Coast DJ (Nov 16, 2006)

I'm in Pasadena. Westminster is bit of a haul - but maybe I'll be tempted when there's less traffic.

DJ


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Check the private SCAPE forums.


----------



## ShortFin (Jan 13, 2006)

Hacienda Aquatics always have them in stock.


----------



## fish newb (May 10, 2006)

Left Coast DJ said:


> Freshwater Inverts is not shipping anything until February. Can't find any Amanos here in the northern Los Angeles area - lots of ghost shrimp, but no other inverts. Would like to get my hands on some freshwater acclimated Zebra Nerites too, Pedro!
> 
> DJ


Ohh, that explains why your looking for some other person to sell you some.

What ever happened to that guy breeding them... his name was like Zing or Zoink or something (not Yoink...) He posted on some forums a few times then never again... I think he was in Cali....

Good luck!
-Andrew


----------



## Left Coast DJ (Nov 16, 2006)

I just picked up 5 alleged Amano shrimp from Pasadena Tropical Fish. They called them algae eating "Mono" shrimp - which I figured is Amano. They were clear with black spots in the store tank (just like how Amanos look on online photos). However, as I was bringing them them home in the bag, the shrimp turned a blue hue. Now in my tank they have a brownish/red color - almost looking like lighter shade Cherry shrimp, except at about 2 inches.

What color are your Amano shrimp?

DJ


----------



## fish newb (May 10, 2006)

Left Coast DJ said:


> What color are your Amano shrimp?
> 
> DJ


Mine where clear to a slight brown tinge, Spots where dark brown...

Sounds like you have some ninja shrimp, or rainbow shrimp.

-Andrew


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

mine have varied coloration!

they were sold as A/E shrimp and when I asked they said it is amano shrimp but being sold as algae eating shrimp sells more. 

some of mine are light gray with the dark spots, some look like lightly cooked shrimp with the pinkish orange color and some have a slight red hue in their shell


----------



## Left Coast DJ (Nov 16, 2006)

Fish Newb - Despite the irony of your name, you seem to be on to something. I followed your lead and found this site:

Robyn's Shrimp Species Page

And yes, the shrimp I just got appear to be Rainbow Shrimp.

DJ


----------



## fish newb (May 10, 2006)

Left Coast DJ said:


> Fish Newb - Despite the irony of your name, you seem to be on to something. I followed your lead and found this site:
> 
> Robyn's Shrimp Species Page
> 
> ...


Don't you love ironic names? I've been in this hobby around 1.5yrs now so I know a thing or two

Rainbow shrimp seem to be really interesting though, Maybe you will have luck breeding them and you can share them with us all!

From what I've read they seem to be more active at night in some people's tanks rather than the day and can change color to look like quite a few different shrimp. I think over at shrimpnow I saw a picture of them blending in with some Amano shrimp!

Let us know how they do, Hopefully they do well!

-Andrew


----------



## Left Coast DJ (Nov 16, 2006)

I want to give my thanks to ShortFin. I went to Hacienda Aquatics and picked 2 dozen Amanos - this time the real deal Holyfield ones!

DJ


----------



## fish newb (May 10, 2006)

Left Coast DJ said:


> I want to give my thanks to ShortFin. I went to Hacienda Aquatics and picked 2 dozen Amanos - this time the real deal Holyfield ones!
> 
> DJ


Great to hear! And now you also have some impostors!

-Andrew


----------

